# Hype Thread



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey people! Inspired by the "who's hyped for BOTW" thread I thought I'd make a general game/console hype thread. Hyped for a specific game? Release of a new console? New graphics card? Hype away here!

Personally I'm really hyped for Persona 5 and Mass Effect Andromeda.









And also a little for DiRT 4 and Gran Turismo Sport, but those are my dirty little secrets.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Destiny 2 I know no one here gives a fuck at all & that is why i'm posting it.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Metal Arms Glitch in the System Remake BOYYYY


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh wait! I forgot Red Dead Redemption 2 and (even though they're reaaaally early in developement) Borderlands 3 and The Last Of Us Part 2.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

I was kinda hyped for this one. But then I saw the gameplay wasn't like the other Tales of games that I like, so I'm not sure if I'll get it. The main character seems pretty badass though, she has this cursed hand, and she goes all bestial and wolf-like.



Spoiler: Berseria


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Pokemon stars if it ever gets revealed...
Hi


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm really excited for shadow of war, I didn't expect a sequel... eeyas!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> And also a little for DiRT 4 and Gran Turismo Sport, but those are my dirty little secrets.


Is that so? Don't worry, you can tell me all about it


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> I'm really excited for shadow of war, I didn't expect a sequel... eeyas!



Me neither! Can't wait to play it. Shadow of Mordor was...Awesome..


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Destiny 2 I know no one here gives a fuck at all & that is why i'm posting it.



Destiny? There is a game on PC, Warframe. Nice graphics,a lot of players,LORE AND A NICE STORY (I'm just hyped for the next cinematic quest, that's all xD),and the best part, it's free.

Oh come on there are a lot of console players that are waiting for it. xD


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> OH MY GOSH I HATE PEOPLE WHO COMPARE THE TWO GAMES THEY ARE NOTHING ALIKE AT ALL FOR FUCKS SAKE WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK THAT!



Jesus, calm down.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> OH MY GOSH I HATE PEOPLE WHO COMPARE THE TWO GAMES THEY ARE NOTHING ALIKE AT ALL FOR FUCKS SAKE WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK THAT!



Hey h-ey I never said that they're alike.They are different,they have unique stories and unique gameplay systems.They have unique developers as well...

And don't have hatred. Please? I'm sorry if I said something wrong...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Hey h-ey I never said that they're alike.They are different,they have unique stories and unique gameplay systems.They have unique developers as well...
> 
> And don't have hatred. Please? I'm sorry if I said something wrong...


I really wish I knew why everyone tries to suggest warframe to destiny players then there wouldn't be a reason if they didn't think they were alike. It's just irritating because whenever you bring it up anywhere that doesn't revolve around destiny you get people trying to get you to play warframe I've played it I spent money on it. I didn't like it but people will insist that there is no reason to play destiny since warframe exists.

I'm sorry but you don't realize how common it is & how frustrating it is having everyone to get you to stop playing destiny just because of their opinion of it.

Hey i'm sorry man not exactly mad at you just mad about how annoying it is having everyone try to get you play warframe if you bring up you play destiny.
We're good right?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I really wish I knew why everyone tries to suggest warframe to destiny players then there wouldn't be a reason if they didn't think they were alike. It's just irritating because whenever you bring it up anywhere that doesn't revolve around destiny you get people trying to get you to play warframe I've played it I spent money on it. I didn't like it but people will insist that there is no reason to play destiny since warframe exists.
> 
> I'm sorry but you don't realize how common it is & how frustrating it is having everyone to get you to stop playing destiny just because of their opinion of it.
> 
> ...



We're good don't worry. I understand if it's frustrating and annoying.
If you like Destiny then it's ok,play it. You bought it after all. It would suck to buy a game and then just...Trow it away for another game.

So we're good  it's not like I'm bringing Digital Extremes,our lord and saviour or something =))


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm hyped about this thread.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Jeniver said:


> Hype should be abolished from the psyche of man. Bad video games float on hype to get sales, and especially *vomits* pre-orders.
> When the hype fades, the goats are sorted from the sheep, and burned.



In the short time I have been on the forums you seem to like complaining about things in the edgiest way possible & little else.

Show something that is at least constructive criticism please.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2017)

^Stop being a bunch of stereotypical furry manchildren...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bring on the hellspawn!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^Stop being a bunch of stereotypical furry manchildren...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bring on the hellspawn!



I see your hell themed game & I raise you mine.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I see your hell themed game & I raise you mine.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>



I don't know if you like the game or not. please tell me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't know if you like the game or not. please tell me


Both!


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I see your hell themed game & I raise you mine.


That's actually pretty cool on the visual end of the spectrum. It's like walking in an HR Giger painting.
What's the genre in terms of gameplay?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Jeniver said:


> That's actually pretty cool on the visual end of the spectrum. It's like walking in an HR Giger painting.
> What's the genre in terms of gameplay?


It said returning to the roots of horror like the early resident evil games but that was before resident evil 7 was announced But they said puzzles will be a major part.





BlueWorrior said:


> I'm a cynical arsehole, when I see a trailer or hear stuff about a game I am immediately sceptical and cynical, no matter what it may be. it's better to be pleasantly surprised than have your hopes crushed in my eyes.



Sometimes the fact at one point a game will be made like the way you imagined the over-hyped one to be is actually inspiring to me!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't get hyped for anything. hype is overrated, all you're doing is setting yourself up for disappointment :L


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> I don't get hyped for anything. hype is overrated, all you're doing is setting yourself up for disappointment :L



Please man I know when things are utter bullshit like no mans sky. No way they could have done that with a small team. But anyways are those over hyped games really that bad I mean I have over 3000 hours in destiny!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm a cynical arsehole, when I see a trailer or hear stuff about a game I am immediately sceptical and cynical, no matter what it may be. it's better to be pleasantly surprised than have your hopes crushed in my eyes.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

I've been hyped for Kingdom Hearts 3 for 10 years OTL 
Also the Crash remake I'm super hyped for.


----------



## Tytysi (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm super pumped because a friend is building me a gaming PC. I'll finally be able to play all my MMORPGs again! And... Ohh, I can play Skyrim with mods. Mmmm. <3


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Please man I know when things are utter bullshit like no mans sky. No way they could have done that with a small team. But anyways are those over hyped games really that bad I mean I have over 3000 hours in destiny!


This.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2017)

Word:  Nintendo just announced a Pokemon Direct coming Tuesday.  It's planned to be jut 8 minutes long, so there can't be TOO much to reveal, but if they're making a Direct just for Pokemon then it's got a good chance to be something big.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 5, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Word:  Nintendo just announced a Pokemon Direct coming Tuesday.  It's planned to be jut 8 minutes long, so there can't be TOO much to reveal, but if they're making a Direct just for Pokemon then it's got a good chance to be something big.


PLZ God a D/P Remake, please please please.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Im super hyped for DiRT 4 one of the reasons why I got a new computer so I could play it.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Im super hyped for DiRT 4 one of the reasons why I got a new computer so I could play it.


Dirt 4 is definitely on my list too. I am hoping they'll add more cars in the future like they did with DiRT Rally. I'm pretty sad there aren't really any Citroëns in it besides the DS3 WRX. I'd love to see some more of those, they used to do really well in the WRC championships. If they could add the BX 4TC Group B car, Xsara WRC, C4 WRC, Saxo/Xsara Kit Car and the DS3 WRC, it'd be my perfect game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> PLZ God a D/P Remake, please please please.


If it helps, they did announce two re-releases... just not those two.  Pokken DX (includes new fighters, like Gen 7's Decidueye) for Switch (playable with single Joy-Cons) and Gold/Silver for 3DS VC.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone looking forward to E3?


----------



## Iovic (Jun 6, 2017)

I try not to get hyped over games nowadays*. I've had a couple of bad experiences with overhyping. That, and I'm also a cynical old** git who wants the whole practice of over-hyping mediocre games to push preorders to die a swift death***.

* The only exception is Paradox games. I still trust Paradox for a number of reasons.
** I'm not actually all that old.
*** Seriously, that's one of many really shitty, anti-consumer things triple-A publishers do. I have a personal boycot against many of them.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Iovic said:


> I try not to get hyped over games nowadays*. I've had a couple of bad experiences with overhyping. That, and I'm also a cynical old** git who wants the whole practice of over-hyping mediocre games to push preorders to die a swift death***.


I fully understand, I mostly look forward to indie games more than big companies, because their new quantity over quality marketing, instead of making the game better just make the second game to the series in two years.
their goal seems to be hit around 6/10 and 7/10 quality of games now.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 7, 2017)

I tend to trust Rockstar, Naughty Dog and pretty much anything from Bethesda. Those studios release good games consistently in my opinion.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 7, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> If it helps, they did announce two re-releases... just not those two.  Pokken DX (includes new fighters, like Gen 7's Decidueye) for Switch (playable with single Joy-Cons) and Gold/Silver for 3DS VC.


Funny thing but the only games missing from the shelf are Diamond, Pearl and Platinum.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 7, 2017)

Battletech by HarebrainedSchemes is in beta and almost ready to come out. *vibrates with excitement*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

a very interesting new game.


> Strange Brigade is due for release on PS4, Xbox One and PC and you can expect to see more of it at E3 next week.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 10, 2017)

oh snap dem robots, I hope this game is good.


Spoiler










 some droiedak's PLEASE!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is a furry trash magnet: 




But it looks like super mario galaxy & has me a little interested.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Here is a furry trash magnet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




remember that time furries made putin and Russia's fursona cry?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> remember that time furries made putin and Russia's fursona cry?



No.... not again...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> No.... not again...


I feel like I should know but it's best I don't know.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2017)

E3 is officially starting tomorrow, but press conferences and news are already underway and I would rather just avoid all the news until it's all over and the dust has sett--HEY WAS THAT A TRAILER FOR A SEQUEL TO ORI AND THE BLIND FOREST?

Also, apparently Skyrim Switch may have amiibo functionality and some Legend of Zelda-themed items?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

What is your hypes from E3?

Call of duty looks amazing
Battlefront 2 looks promising and this version looks more like the classic game very pleased.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2017)

Meh, I don't follow much that I'm not already interested in.

But perhaps all Nintendo had to say to break the Internet was three words:


Spoiler



Metroid.
Prime.
4.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 14, 2017)

When I heard about the announcement I was like:


Spoiler










And then I was like:


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/0w5UAMX




Now I have a mess to clean up. :c


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 14, 2017)

Everyone keeps skimming over the fact that Nintendo announced TWO new Metroid games.

Two, guys. _Not just one_. Fucking *TWO!!





*​
Problem is nobody stuck around after Ninty's Direct to watch the Treehouse presentation. instead of just a 20 second title tease for Prime4, they _showed off_ a 2.5D Metroid2:Samus Returns remake for 3DS. Now it makes sense why they shut down AM2R so quick. At least this official remake actually adds new mechanics (and probably a little more story a la Zero Mission).


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

Really excited for Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus. Time to kill me some Nazis!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 22, 2017)

saw this today




Biomutant - Cinematic Trailer from THQ Nordic, enjoy. 'BIOMUTANT is an open-word, post-apocalyptic Kung-Fu fable RPG

THQ!? Kung-FU RPG! sign me up.


----------



## WolfyJake (Aug 22, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> saw this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That looks like a fun game!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 22, 2017)

the in game screenshots on their site are epic


Spoiler











Home - Biomutant


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 22, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> the in game screenshots on their site are epic
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It does look awesome indeed :O


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 23, 2017)

I put this right up there with Metro.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 23, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> remember that time furries made putin and Russia's fursona cry?



Oh noooooooooo

Also





I want to play or watch this game soo bad


----------



## Iovic (Oct 12, 2017)

Ok, I don't usually get hyped anymore, but Cogmind comes out on Steam in a few days. It's right up my alley and holy crap it looks good.


----------

